# ,  / > Elecraft >  Elecraft K2

## YL3GDM

,      ?
  - ?      ,   ...
   ...

----------


## RV9CGZ

> ,      ?
>   - ?      ,   ...
>    ...


           2            ,     ,         ..

73

----------


## YL3GDM

eBay   .

----------


## YL3GDM

:
http://n0ss.net/elecraft_pcb_scans.htm

----------


## LEONID_S

.      ,        .            .      ,      ,       .    -   ,      0,1~30 .

----------


## rk3fw

.

----------


## UR5LAM

2.
 :
http://groups.google.com/group/k2_ru...0f818066fa885e


------- Forwarded message -------
From: UA6HJQ <ua6hjq@mail.ru>
To: K2_rus <k2_rus@googlegroups  .com>
Cc:
Subject: [k2_rus] Re: 2  FT-2000
Date: Fri, 05 Oct 2007 10:31:44 +0300

,
  IC756proIII, FT-2000, K2+ ( ).  
   .     
     ().    756
     , 2000  
,  2   .  2  
 2000  756,    .

    ( 3) - 
,    K2 - 94, 2000 - 82, 756 - 85.  
,     .

  2  '',   ,    2000,
 756   .      
, 2   .   .  CW
 2   .  756    300, 
 ,  2000  ,      2 
 .

  : DSP  756        
,      .      
  ( )    
,  ,    
,  FT-950, IC-7700   FT-450.   !

 FT-2000  ,     
( ),     , DSP 
,       , 
 .   ,   .
  YAESU    .   YAESU
 (  )   ,  
    2000   .

2,     .    ,
   CW ,    200  . 
  :
 1: KSB2 + KAF2 + KAT2 + KBT2 +  .
 2: KSB2 + KAT2 +  .

     2    2000  756  
,        .  
  2  ,  , 
. ,   .

    ,  2  ,  
    .,  
.  2000  756 ( !  ) 
  .    ,   
 20000 ,    ,    1500
.

2 ,    . 2000  756    
,       .

       ,  2000  756
 ,         
   .  2   .

         2 
   RV3GM.  .    
 2  2,  .   ( 2  2 + 
)    . .  
.........


ua6hjq

----------


## Genadi Zawidowski

K2 -       40-       ?   ""    7050, 7020   ?        /?

----------


## RK4FB

TO ALL
     .  Elecraft K2      ...            ,        2    FT-857D, IC-706MKiiG   ?            .  800-1000$    ,  .  :Very Happy:  
      ,    ,        ""            FT-2000  IC-756PROiii.       ---           :Smile:  .

----------

UA0BHC

----------


## Sergey_4z5ky

> .  Elecraft K2      ...


...  ...      (    ). ,      "  2"    ,   ....     .

----------


## RK4FB

> ...  ...      (    ). ,      "  2"    ,   ....     .


, ! 

         .       ...       UT2FW.                  :Very Happy:  ,       .

----------


## UR5LAM

> !
> TO UR5LAM:
> ,        2.       ,    .
> 
> K2      .    ,                   ! 
>     .


˸ !  !
˸,  ?  .      , -  2        , -         ,        IC-FT-TS.
 2    ,   ,     ,         ,  DX- .     ,         .
        , ..    " "   , ,    -  .      .
  2  ? , --,   -  $60.          ?         "" ?
   ,  -    ,  ,        ,  ,    -   2 -   ..          UA6HJQ, -     .
   2,    ,      -   " "         ,      .

P.S. ,   !   :Super:   (   )

P.P.S.
To Sergey_4z5ky
   !   :Very Happy:   (!)

----------


## UN7GM

"               " 

      ,    :
"                "

----------


## RN3ANT

> 


      .

 ,   2,   ""  .        ,      .

 ,  ,   ,    . ,  ?        "  ,  "    , , ,   .

  ,  ,      .

 , ,      700  -- **    8010 ,  WARC',     0.115   .   50 .         , , ,  QSK, etc.

**  SSB        ?     , ,    ( QRP),      PA     ?    ,   220?     ,   "", 160          ?          ?        ,    .

    :
     QRP,      ,   100- PA 
    ,   ,             ,  ,   , ""  ..       . 
      ""    .


   ?        ,     ,  ,        ,             ,      ,      .        .

  ,      -  , -     ""    ,  .       ,         :Super:    , /  2. ,         ?

      (    )  DX- ,           2    .       ,   ,  ,    ,       (   ),   2    .          ( -  ). -       2.

----------

lobzik

----------


## RK4FB

, ,    !      :Very Happy:  
 :Very Happy:

----------


## UR5LAM

> , ,    !


  :Very Happy:    ,      . :(
     .   :Very Happy: 

P.S.   CQ WW CW 2007.    ?

----------


## RK4FB

> ...
> 
> P.S.   CQ WW CW 2007.    ?


   , ,      IC-756PROiii      :Very Happy:  ,           :Very Happy: 
             200   :Very Happy:       N1MM  ,        :Very Happy:

----------


## UR5LAM

> .doc


Ok. .

----------


## UR5LAM

*Sergey_4z5ky*
,     .            , ..  "  "   :Very Happy:           "".
.   ,              ,    -  .,    ,  DSP  ..
 ,        - , ..     .                -,    ,       -       .

P.S. -  DX- .  -,  9U  .  8)

----------


## RN3ANT

> *TO Valetta*
>  !
> 
> 
>   :
>    700               CW QRP    ,    .
> 
>    850  FT-857D        - "     CW"
>   ...
> ...


, .

  .
        ,      . ,        2   3-4.    .     CW-.    ,              .    .

       FT-857D   ,    CW-, ,               CW-.

----------


## RK4FB

*UR5LAM*
*valletta*
,   ? ?   :Very Happy:  
      ,    +     --- !

----------


## RK4FB

.         ,     400 ...

----------


## UR5LAM

,      !
  ,   2     CQ-WW. 
     ,      -    . :(
 -      .

    -   .
    ,     ,       "" .

----------


## ew4dx

> ,        ,              !    !


  .      ,   ,             2?   .     ,  .

----------


## RW3FY

!       ,    ?  CQWW SSB,  40 ,       7100     SSB   CW .

----------


## va2wdq

> ,   2     CQ-WW. 
>      ,      -    . :(
>  -      .


!       !    ,    ))      . 

      ,    -  .    .      .   -           100 .       ,  .     4    .   , Wireless   ..   .     .          .

   ,   !


   -  2 !

73!

----------


## va2wdq

> !       ,    ?  CQWW SSB,  40 ,       7100     SSB   CW .


    ICOM Pro . ?

73!

----------


## RW3FY

> , !


 ,   ,  ,    ---  ,        ---     :Very Happy:  .

----------


## RK4FB

> ,   ,  ,    ---  ,        ---     .


      -    2      -    :Very Happy:       ,      -        :Very Happy:        ,    ""     ,    ...    MP3    -  256 /         8O

----------


## RK4FB

> .      .    -2  ,   --- -2   .


     TS50  :Very Happy: 




> --- PSE ,


 ::  
  ?      :Very Happy:  
     0 (   )       6-10             12-20

----------


## W5ZZ

.
N6WK     2
   $10.00

http://cgi.ebay.com/Elecraft-K2-Revi...ayphotohosting

----------


## R6CW_Alex

.  2,     .  ,      ,    . 
       -          .      .     .
  ?

----------


## R6CW_Alex

> .    ?
>        ,      ?       ?
>    ?
>   ,     4 .    .    ,   -  .
>     ?   s/n?


,   .
  00143
,  +SSB+160+  ++.    
  : ,        1000         1000 ,      . (   1500         250  1750 ,    200 -    900  1100)    ,                ,     .  ,    ,      .           1000. 
     ,  14  18,       , .     .
      ?
      2,        :Sad:       ,   ,    .         :Sad:

----------


## R6CW_Alex

> ,   , pitch  1000   -2  !
>  ,   600 .   .   ,    St P,     ? 
>   0.50  500 .   400  800,   ... 
>    St P,     .     pitch  800 ,      .  xfil () ,      .
> 183         .    ,    .    MODs       3000.    5815,    .
>        -2.


,   .

 1000,   .     , .
      :-)

----------

> .


    :
"  VFO    ( 3-  ),     "255"  .       "000"  "255",   ""        ,  .        .       .
     CW ( ),  3-      ,       .  CW REV ,  3-          ."
     ,    .   ,    ?     ?

----------


## R6CW_Alex

,
   , 2   .
    .    ,   ,      ..   14   ,   18 . ,          ?

----------

> .


 2   4996   9996 ,      10     RWM    .

----------


## ER1RA

2 / 100 sn 6525 - co          UA6HJQ,          ( 0,28  --  ) ,   -   , FT857D -    , (      500  300  ) .   FT2000 ( CW -90% ) .       ,       .    ,       - ,2 - ,     .      ,   ,         , .                                                              73! Vasile.

----------


## ER1RA

,    !    RX1,RX2 ( 2    :Wink:  )     ?                                  73! .

*  54 ():*

  , 100 -   ,   . Japan   .2     1,8=15. 28=13.

----------


## bhope

> .
>   -2   , .. 100   -100   -100.
>     -2  :    ,    ,         .   .
>    -100,    15 .
>  ,       ( )       -100.     .     ... 
>   -100   120 .    .    .
> ,  -2    CW.   DSP (  ),    -!
>   CQ WW     20      .   FT-2000. 
>   AF  RF.   .   S/N 5815.


K2     3    + 3,         .      .     ,       (         )       . ,      2   ,   - .  UR5LAM      ...

73,  UA9CDC

----------


## bhope

> , .
>           ?


,   .  4   ,   . -  - .

73,  UA9CDC

----------


## LZ1VB

> 922


,   .  2  9.

----------

.  -100    .    .

----------


## ER1RA

2.  RIT-XIT  0   d-3,     FPB                3     ,     .   0              30    CW .    ,   .      2.    .      CW. XR2211-FSK-,5  6    4520       CB.    d-0,8                 .     ,       ,       .       ,  3   10,12   .     FPB         , SMD. CW     ,   CW.  Bob Wolbert,K6XX.      11/2011.  73!

----------

ua3djg, UA4IM

----------

.      ST-L  ( ).       ,    ST-P   DISPLAY       U8-4 (. . 89 ).
    U6-25,    .

----------

QRU??

----------

> ST-L   DISPLAY


ST L      Display. ,     U6-25  U8-4. 
   , K2_Owner_Manual_Rev_  H . 89 Using the menu.
      ST L.   (   Display) U8-4.

----------


## ua3djg

ER1RA,             ?     ....
   2            S- ( P/ALC )   
    +8v (  ).   ,    ....

----------


## QRU??

! !  .

----------


## QRU??

" ,  ..." -  ,  ,   CW,   SSB  2 ?   7-  ,     5- .

----------

QRU??, R6CW_Alex

----------


## QRU??

> SSB, ...   ,       CW....


   ,    SSB, 5-  CW ,    .

----------


## QRU??

> ,    . 
> ....  , , ... 
>       ,      .


 .,       ,       W,      SSB,  5-  .

----------


## QRU??

> ....,  , ...


,,   .

----------

RN3ANT

----------


## QRU??

> ...   ,     ....   ? ...


4,5,6    . .

----------

ra1qea

----------


## ra1qea

> Elecraft K2   ?


  .

----------


## QRU??

,   2,    ,  .(       ,)

----------


## ua3djg

.    2      CW  XR2211   K6XX ( tnx   ER1RA,  87 ).  ,   40,     :        ( -  0,7 - 0,4  0,1 )          ,   ,   .   , -   .          ""   ,          ....      ...  ER1RA ,        4- ...      ,        .     (  25 )  LM 358N,     . ,     3-        ...      LMC567,         ?...

----------


## ua3djg

,   ,    0,7    ,   0,4,    0,1 ""  ...  -   2,    ...

----------


## ua3rmb

> 40,


  - 40    .          5-10 .

----------


## DL5XJ

IMHO:         .    100  40%       . 
         FA-CWF      XR2211. 
  50       ,      20-25 . 
        .

----------


## ua3djg

to DL5XJ :  , .   ,        ER1RA  ,          2       .      .         XR2211      1,5   ...

----------


## ua3djg

,    , -  .         ,        , -          ( .  40  ).       , -   ( 0,1  )    ( 1,5  ). ,         ,    ""     , -  ,    ,       ,   "" ,        ...      ...

----------


## ua3djg

2.     (      ),    XR2211   ,   LMC567,   ,    3-       0,33  (   K6XX ),  1,33  ( 1+ 0,33 ).       ""      100 ...

----------

RN3ANT

----------


## QRU??

,  , 2/100     ,  ,    ?

----------


## ua3djg

to ER1RA : ,         1...2 . ...
     ,      XR2211   K6XX  .
     .  2    ( 1,8....7  )          CW    ( 0,1....0,4  ),        .   ,    ""  ,       , ....,     , -   ..73 !

----------


## UT5LP

> , 2/100     ,  ,    ?


  ,  ???
  , , ,  ,  ,  ,    -.
 ,     ?

----------


## QRU??

> ,  ???
>   , , ,  ,  ,  ,    -.
>  ,     ?


  !
    ,      10  100.     .    10,   , .

----------

